# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Для файловых сайтов – Яндекс диск по акции, бесплатно 32 ГБ навсегда

## derais

Если установить мобильное приложение Яндекс.Диск и включить в настройках автозагрузку фото и видео, объём вашего «Диска» будет увеличен на 32 ГБ.

Дополнительное пространство под файлы выдаётся навсегда, с момента действия акции.

Акция действует в период с 3 апреля 2017 года по 3 июля 2017 года. Чтобы получить 32 ГБ, до 3 июля нужно загрузить хотя бы одно фото или видео.

Если у вас уже установлено мобильное приложение и включена автозагрузка, 32 Гб включаться автоматически при первой загрузке файла. 
Источник _https://blogosoft.com/36814

----------


## evgesha3

Я на какой-то акции получила в подарок навсегда от Яндекс 200 ГБ. Вот, теперь пользуюсь, хотя и этого мало.

----------

